# lappi(lainen)



## Gavril

Hyvää suununtaiiltaa/maanantaiaamua,

Minulla on kaksi kysymystä:

1) Vaikka sana _lappa_(_lainen_) ei ole täysin kadonnut suomesta, kyllä sitä pidetään (ymmärtääkseni) pahempana/loukkaavampana nykyään kuin _saame_(_lainen_). Milloin suunnilleen tämä kehitys tapahtui?

Vähäisen tietoni perusteella, kehitys tuntuu olevan suht tuoretta. Luin esim. suomenkielisen tiedeartikelin varhaiselta 80-luvulta, jossa saamen kieltä sanotaan "lapiksi". Myös englanninkielisessä maailmassa voin muistaa 70-luvulla kirjoitettua (ja laajalti luetussa aikakauslehdessä julkaistua) artikkeliä, joka puhui "lappalaisten" kansasta (eng. _Lapps_) tarkoittaen saamelaisia.


2) Kun joku nykyään sanoo itsensä olevan "lappilainen", tarkoittaako tämä yleensä "Lapin läänistä olevaa", tai voiko myös tarkoittaa "saamelaista"?

Vertailukohta: kun joku kutsuu itsensä karjalaiseksi, se tarkoittaa usein (ehkä yleensä), että hän kuuluu karjalaiseen kansaan eikä (vain) että hän on kotoisin karjalan alueelta. Päteekö tämä _lappilainen_-sanaankin?


Kiitoksia paljon!


----------



## kirahvi

_Lappilainen_ on ihminen, joka asuu Lapissa, mutta ei välttämättä saamelainen. _Lappalainen_ taas on yleisesti loukkaavaksi koettu nimitys saamelaisista. Toisaalta eräs tuntemani saamelainen kutsuu itseään lappalaiseksi, eikä koe sitä lainkaan loukkaavaksi termiksi, vaan pyrkii aktiivisesti vähentämään sanaan liittyvää negatiivista latausta käyttämällä sitä.

Lappilaiset taas aina huomauttavat, etteivät ole lappalaisia, jos joku erehtyy heitä sillä nimityksellä kutsumaan.


----------



## Gavril

Pahoittelen virhettä. Kirjoittaessa unohdin täysin vokaali-eron _lappalainen_- ja _lappilainen_-sanojen välillä.

Olen vielä uteliasta tietää, milloin _lappalainen_-sanaa alettiin pitää halventavana, koska ainakin kielen nimeä (_lappi_) käytettiin vielä 80-luvulla.

(Korjasin _lappilainen-_sanan _lappalaiseksi _ensimmäisessä kysymyksessäni, mutta en sitä korjannut toisessa kysymyksessäni, koska toinen kysymys perustui täysin sanojen virheelliseen sekoitukseen.)


----------



## sammio

Lappalainen-sanaa on kautta aikain käytetty saamelaisista halventavassa merkityksessä – sanan käyttö on vähentynyt vasta, kun heitä on ruvettu arvostamaan muiden ihmisten kanssa samalla tavalla. Globalisaation myötä ymmärrys eri kansoista on lisääntynyt ja sen takia muidenkin vastaavanlaisten, etnisyyteen viittaavien sanojen käyttö on muuttunut, esimerkiksi neekeri-sanan vaihtuminen _tummaihoiseen_ tai _mustaan_, mustalainen-sanan _romaniin_ jne. Tarkkaan en osaa sanoa, milloin näitä uusia sanoja on otettu laajemmin käyttöön, mutta jos kerran vielä 80-luvulla on käytetty saamelaiskielistä lappi-sanaa voisi muutoksen kuvitella käynnistyneen toden teolla vasta 90-luvulla. Saamelaiskäräjätkin perustettiin Suomeen vasta 1996, joten ehkä se kertoo jotain ihmisten menneistä asenteista.


----------



## akana

Olin huomannut, että "lappalainen" sana ilmestyy pari kertaa Mauri Kunnaksen suositussa lasten kirjassa "Joulupukki". Ja nyt kun katsoin, tämä julkaistiin tosiaan vuonna 1981. Minulla on kuitenkin 2001:n painos, ja lappalainen sanan käyttöä ei ole poistettu.


----------

